# Red Mallee Burl Bottle Stopper



## splinter99 (Oct 14, 2007)

getting ready for the bottle stopper season


----------



## louisbry (Oct 14, 2007)

Beautiful wood and finish.  I like the simple design.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 14, 2007)

One Word

SHARP!!!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 15, 2007)

Lovely![]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 15, 2007)

Keeping the one word theme going.

Excellent!!


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by splinter99_




Splindid! [8D]


----------



## richstick1 (Oct 15, 2007)

rockin'!


----------



## guts (Oct 15, 2007)

Outstanding.


----------



## kkwall (Oct 16, 2007)

Lovely work, fantastic piece of wood.[]


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 16, 2007)

That's cool.


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, I gotta ask...  How did you get the end cut like that.  Very carefully I suppose, but I'd like to know how you went about it.


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 16, 2007)

Lanman..that is the natural shape of the burl

Thanks everyone


----------



## dlddr (Oct 18, 2007)

i got a question..
you know how people like to force in their bottle stopper on their bottles by smashing down on the top?
i wonder if someone did that and cut their hand open because of red mallee's sharp natural edge?!?


----------

